# Guter Fahrradladen in Nürnberg?



## Squealer (13. Februar 2009)

Hi,

studiere in Nbg und würde gerne wissen wo es hier einen guten Laden gibt, bei dem man gute Bikes - eher weniger Bulls oder Cycle Wolf - mal testen kann. Am besten ein Händler, der einem evtl. eine Finanzierung anbieten kann.

Lg,
Dennis


----------



## kindergartenkin (13. Februar 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=4760&page=5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (13. Februar 2009)

Nur ist der Fred nicht mehr so aktuell. Den ein oder anderen guten Laden gibt es nicht mehr in Nürnberg/Fürth. Siehe z.B. Rössleins Radlereck ist nicht mehr in Fürth der Lugi ist jetzt in Schwabach.


----------



## Ghost-Boy (13. Februar 2009)

Fahrradkiste ist super,Hab mir da erst mein Norco gekauft.
Super Beratung und Leute sind auch sehr nett.


----------



## snorre (14. Februar 2009)

Servus,
kommt halt ganz drauf an, was es werden soll!

Händler in Nbg:
Norco, Cove, Kona, Bionicon, Lapierre -> Fahrradkiste
Specialized -> Downhill
Cube, Giant -> Robby Löws Radlerstube
Ghost -> Mlady (Oberasbach + Stein)

oder halt über die (Stadt) Grenze nach Fürth:
Cube, Speci -> Adrenalin

oder nach Erlangen:
Stevens, Commencal -> Freilauf
Cube, ??? -> Fahrradkiste
Ghost, ??? -> Fahrradecke
Steppenwolf, ??? -> Furio

oder etwas weiter:
Fusion -> Zweiradbunker (Forchheim)
Nicolai -> Hoffmann (Neustadt)

So - mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein. Viel Spaß beim Stöbern,
Snorre


----------



## Didi123 (14. Februar 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> ... der Lugi ist jetzt in Schwabach.




kenn ich gar nicht, welcher laden ist denn das...?


----------



## reo-fahrer (14. Februar 2009)

Rössleins Radler-Eck (zumindest in Fürth hiess der Laden so)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=379374

MfG
Stefan


----------



## norman68 (14. Februar 2009)

Didi123 schrieb:


> kenn ich gar nicht, welcher laden ist denn das...?



in der Nähe vom Audi Feser wenn du Richtung Limbach fährst war mal ein Modellbauladen. Dort ist seit ein paar Monate ein Radladen drin. Der Lugi Rösslein hatte mal den Laden in Fürth "Rössleins Radlereck".


----------



## Blackcycle (14. Februar 2009)

snorre schrieb:


> mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein.


Um die Liste zu vervollständigen:
Lapierre und Cube gibt es auch in Erlangen im Radwerk.


----------



## twostroketomsi (14. Februar 2009)

velo radsport, köhnstrasse 38, nürnberg am marientunnel:
stevens und customaufbauten

allerdings keine finanzierung... ich weiss nicht, welcher radhändler in nürnberg überhaupt finanzierung anbietet?!

lg
tommes


----------



## norman68 (14. Februar 2009)

twostroketomsi schrieb:


> ...
> allerdings keine finanzierung... ich weiss nicht, welcher radhändler in nürnberg überhaupt finanzierung anbietet?!
> 
> lg
> tommes




Ich persönlich würde nie ein Bike Finanzieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (15. Februar 2009)

adrenalin macht finanzierung in fürth.


----------



## ImExil (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo MTB-Freaks,
viele der genannten Radhändler können schon demnächst auf kürzester Distanz gesichtet und fachlich gelöchert werden:
http://www.rad09.de/haendler.html

Viel Spaß beim Fachsimpeln.

Gruß


Luggi

Bilder von 2008 hier


----------



## thaper (15. Februar 2009)

fahrrad mlady hat auch finanzierungs angebote.


----------



## Tabibuschua (15. Februar 2009)

Ich empfehle dir mal die Fahrradkiste.
Hab da nun mein zweites Bike gekauft und bin durchweg zufrieden.
Die Jungs wissen genau was sie tun, sind sehr nett und mit denen kann man gut reden und verhandeln.
Aber finanzieren weiß ich nicht. glaube eher weniger.


----------



## norman68 (15. Februar 2009)

Na in Fürth kann man auch noch zu Marin gehen oder in Burgthann/Ezelsdorf zu Fenners Fahrrad Fachgeschäft dort gibt es Cube, Ghost, Steppenwolf und Simplon.


----------



## reo-fahrer (15. Februar 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> fahrrad mlady





MfG
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (16. Februar 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> in der Nähe vom Audi Feser wenn du Richtung Limbach fährst war mal ein Modellbauladen. Dort ist seit ein paar Monate ein Radladen drin. Der Lugi Rösslein hatte mal den Laden in Fürth "Rössleins Radlereck".



stimmt, jetzt wo du's sagst...!


----------



## thaper (16. Februar 2009)

den rösslein gibts ja nichtmehr in der fronmüller.
weiß jemand obs den überhaupt noch gibt?


----------



## norman68 (16. Februar 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> den rösslein gibts ja nichtmehr in der fronmüller.
> weiß jemand obs den überhaupt noch gibt?


Du list aber schon was ander schreiben oder? Wenn das so ist hättest du mal mein Post etwas weiter oben gelesen dann wüsstest du es was der Luggi jetzt macht.


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Februar 2009)

norman68 schrieb:


> Du list aber schon was ander schreiben oder? Wenn das so ist hättest du mal mein Post etwas weiter oben gelesen dann wüsstest du es was der Luggi jetzt macht.



schau dir doch thapers Signatur an und du weisst was los ist  

MfG
Stefan


----------



## norman68 (16. Februar 2009)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> schau dir doch thapers Signatur an und du weisst was los ist
> 
> MfG
> Stefan


----------



## thaper (16. Februar 2009)

@norman: naja hab ich schon gelesen. allerdings war die aussage nicht wirklich eindeutig bzw. konnte ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen was du willst.

@reo-fahrer: hast du irgendn schei ss problem?


----------



## norman68 (16. Februar 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> @norman: naja hab ich schon gelesen. allerdings war die aussage nicht wirklich eindeutig bzw. konnte ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen was du willst.
> 
> @reo-fahrer: hast du irgendn schei ss problem?



Na ja bei dir wes man aber auch nicht was du wissen möchtest. Willst du wissen obe es den Laden selber in Fürth noch gibt oder willst du wissen wo der Rösslein jetzt ist. Wenn es um zweiz´tes geht hab ich das normal sehr klar geschrieben. Denn ich wollte nur erklären wo der Rösslein nun seinen neuen Laden hat.


----------



## thaper (16. Februar 2009)

ahja.

nun ich wollte nur wissen was aus rössleins radlereck geworden ist. bzw. was er jetzt macht. ist ja auch egal. 

"na ja bei dir wes man aber auch nicht was du wissen möchtest" ich hoffe mal für dich du willst mich damit net blöd kommen!
ich denke ich habe meine frage recht genau formuliert. du musst sie ja gelesen und verstanden haben wenn du darauf antwortest.


----------



## norman68 (16. Februar 2009)

thaper schrieb:


> den rösslein gibts ja nichtmehr in der fronmüller.
> weiß jemand obs den überhaupt noch gibt?



Das hast du gefragt und ich hab dir dann diese geantwortet...

"Du list aber schon was ander schreiben oder? Wenn das so ist hättest du mal mein Post etwas weiter oben gelesen dann wüsstest du es was der Luggi jetzt macht. "


Was ist da jetzt bei Post Nr 3 nicht zu verstehen. Dort schreibe ich ...Rössleins Radlereck ist nicht mehr in Fürth der Lugi ist jetzt in Schwabach...

Was kannst du da nicht verstehen?


----------



## skraushome (5. März 2009)

Hallo,
also ich kann dir das Downhill empfehlen. Habe zwar nur Specialiced Artikel aber sind bezgüglich Beratung und fachlicher Kompetenz topp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sniper4076 (14. März 2009)

fahrradkiste Nürnberg absolut genialer laden und leute

lg


----------



## ulli! (15. März 2009)

jo fahrradkiste ist top 

downhill war früher echt gut aber seid dem specialized-franchise... bisschen klein geworden im vergleich zu vorher.

velo fahr ich fast täglich vorbei nur noch nie reingeschaut, haben die auch "kriegsbekleidung"?


----------



## DABAIKA (15. März 2009)

ulli! schrieb:


> jo fahrradkiste ist top
> 
> 
> ....haben die auch "kriegsbekleidung"?




scheint so,ein düsterer laden........


----------



## ulli! (15. März 2009)




----------



## E36/8 (15. März 2009)

Downhill kann ich nur empfehlen. 
Letztes Jahr wurden fränkische Radhändler in Bike oder MountainBike getestet, alle waren wirklich top - aber der Downhill hats fertig gebracht mit ihrer Checkliste mehr Fehler an dem Testrad zu finden als eigentlich drin sein sollten ;-)


----------



## Diva1986 (16. März 2009)

Kann mich auch nur der Fahrradkiste anschließen


----------



## hofschalk (13. April 2009)

hat der downhill auch protektoren und helme zum anprobieren da?
wollte morgen eigentlich in die kiste schauen aber die hat zu


----------



## thaper (13. April 2009)

ja hat er


----------



## hofschalk (13. April 2009)

ausgezeichnet..dann radl ich da morgen mal hin....der kann mir bestimmt auch wegen dämpferhärte usw weiterhelfen, wenn er eh auf specialized spezialisiert ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haumdaucher (29. Juni 2009)

Ich grab das Thema mal aus...

Von Fenners Fahrrad Fachgeschäft würd ich Abstand nehmen. Wurde dort bisher nur unglaublich unfreundlich behandelt, jedenfalls vom Chef. Der Angestellte war super freundlich.

Ansonsten kann ich in Feucht z.b. Radsport Duschl empfehlen. Sehr nett und zuvorkommend.


----------



## norman68 (29. Juni 2009)

haumdaucher schrieb:


> Ich grab das Thema mal aus...
> 
> Von Fenners Fahrrad Fachgeschäft würd ich Abstand nehmen. Wurde dort bisher nur unglaublich unfreundlich behandelt, jedenfalls vom Chef. Der Angestellte war super freundlich.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich in Feucht z.b. Radsport Duschl empfehlen. Sehr nett und zuvorkommend.



Tja so hat jeder seine Erfahrungen. Beim Fenner ist der Rudi manchmal etwas sagen wir mal schwierig das ist richtig. Wenn man ihn aber kennt und weis wie man ihne nehmen muß geht auch er. Doch der Stefan ist klasse. Den Duschl in Feucht oder Nürnberg da betrete ich nicht mal mehr den Laden da mich da der Chef sehr verärgert hat. Jeder Laden hat so seine Eigenheiten mit den der eine besser klar kommt wie der andere.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (29. Juni 2009)

Also Robby Löws Radelshop kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Top Service und glaub Finanzieren tun sie auch. Inzwischen führen sie auch noch Lapiere.


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (29. Juni 2009)

Kann wie so oft erwähnt den Downhill nur bestens empfehlen!

Zwar nur Specialized, aber perfekter Service, nette Leute und sehr kompetent!


----------



## kletteraffe (30. Juni 2009)

haumdaucher schrieb:


> Ich grab das Thema mal aus...
> 
> Von Fenners Fahrrad Fachgeschäft würd ich Abstand nehmen. Wurde dort bisher nur unglaublich unfreundlich behandelt, jedenfalls vom Chef. Der Angestellte war super freundlich.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich in Feucht z.b. Radsport Duschl empfehlen. Sehr nett und zuvorkommend.



Beim Fenner kriegst dafür kein unnötiges Zeug aufs Aug gedrückt und handeln kann ma mitm Rudi (Stefan & Fabi) auch. Gehts halt zum Stadler, wenns kuscheln wollt 

haumdaucher erinnert mich grad an warmduscher


----------



## High-G (9. Juli 2009)

Ich kann mich da auch nur anschließen!!

DOWNHILL - Nürnberg  

Freundlich, kompetent und eben halt nur Specialized!!

MFG @ all!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NomBre (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo!

Habe Fenners Fahrrad von nem Arbeitskollegen empfohlen bekommen und bin auch dorthin (wg. Spikereifen und ner Lupine).

Auf die Reifen hab ich nen 5er Rabatt bekommen und die Lupine wurde sofort bestellt. Der Chef "Rudi" macht nen sehr kompetenten Eindruck aber nimmt auch kein Blatt vor dem Mund. Er sagt was er eben denkt )

Hatte einmal nen Sturz und meine Schaltung hinten war verbogen. Angerufen -> hingefahren und wurde sofort repariert. Stand nebendran und hab nen zugeschaut. Kurbel vorne hat er überprüft, Schaltung vorne und hinten eingestellt und meine Kette gleich mit geölt. -> 10er in die Hand gedrückt und ich war wieder glücklich!

Hab noch nen Aufkleber drauf machen lassen, ab sofort bin ich nur noch dort!

Und mein nächstes Fahrrad werd ich mir auch dort kaufen! Im Internet bestell ich mir keins mehr, hat man einfach keinen Service und Ansprechpartner.

Viele Grüße


----------



## hofschalk (31. Juli 2010)

mal wieder hochholen das thema. welcher laden kann den gewinde vom Innenlager nachschneiden? oder geh ich da besser zum schlosser?!?


----------



## norman68 (31. Juli 2010)

hofschalk schrieb:


> mal wieder hochholen das thema. welcher laden kann den gewinde vom Innenlager nachschneiden? oder geh ich da besser zum schlosser?!?



Schwabach bei Lugi Rösslein würde ich es versuchen. Wo der ist schau in Post Nr.3 dort hab ich es beschrieben.


----------



## svend1966 (3. Februar 2011)

Ich habe nun gut 25 Jahre Erfahrung mit Bikeläden, hochwertigen Bikes und Equipment. Beim Rudi Fenner und Stefan kaufe und bastle ich mir meine Bikes, mit deren fachkundigen Wissen und guten Connection zu allem was Mann braucht, seit 20 Jahren zusammen. Ich bin noch nie schlecht Behandelt oder Beraten worden. Ich habe einige Stores bei mir in der Umgebung, aber lieber fahre ich 30 km zu den Jungs und verbringe da einen Nachmittag und gehe mit einem guten Gefühl wieder raus. Mein letztes Projekt habe ich mit Stefan verwirklicht und Rudi stand auch mit Rat und Tat zur Seite. Ich kann den Laden nur jedem empfehlen der Spaß am Biken und top Beratung haben möchte.

gruß Mike


----------



## haumdaucher (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

die Meinung, welche ich vom "Fenner" hatte, wird hiermit revidiert.
Als ich damals wohl Kontakt hatte, war er wohl mit dem falschen Bein aufgestanden. Nachdem wir jetzt aber für meine Freundin ein schönes Bike suchten, Fenner ja keine 5km von uns weg ist und Cube Bikes im Sortiment hat, hab ich mich durchgerungen und gedacht: "Schaun wir halt nochmal hin". 

Erst angerufen, Rudi dran gehabt, war sehr freundlich. Hochgefahren, mit Stefan dann ein Bike rausgesucht (Stefan kenn ich ja noch von unserer Fußballerzeit  ), kompetent beraten worden, nen kleinen Rabatt erhalten, Fahrrad "bestellt" und zwei Tage später war es auch schon fertig zum abholen.

Das Bike hätte es zwar im Netz für ca. 50 Euro weniger auch gegeben, aber das war uns dann auch wurst, den Service vor Ort und die nette Beratung ist eigentlich sogar mehr als die 50 Euro Aufpreis wert.

Trotzdem möchte ich auch sagen, dass ich mein Giant dieses Jahr wieder beim "Duschl" in Feucht hatte... heißt jetzt ja nicht mehr Radsport Duschl, sondern in Feucht "Isle of Bike". War auch hier wieder sehr zufrieden. Für 29 Euro alles gemacht bekommen. Gabel gereinigt, Bremsen, Carbonrahmen auf Risse untersucht (nicht geröntgt, sondern mit so nem Spray oberflächlich untersucht), Schaltung nachgestellt, Speichen nachgezogen etc... von daher auch ein Kompliment an Gert vom Isle of Bike... bin auch hier sehr zufrieden. Bin gespannt wie das neue Ladengeschäft wird welches ja ab März offen haben soll.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## reo-fahrer (5. Februar 2011)

@svend1966: wieso steht auf dem Rahmen Nicolai? Da müsste doch Liteville stehen, bei den Teilen die da verbaut sind


----------



## Donnhill0987 (9. März 2011)

Hatte beruflich in der Region zu tun und war im Februar 2011 das erste Mal bei FENNER, Espenpark 1. Habe mein Bike für's Frühjahr aufpeppen lassen und vorher nicht nach dem Preis gefragt. Es wäre vermutlich sogar in Münchens Edelschmiede günstiger gewesen . Ebenso scheint eine Rechnung hier nicht üblich zu sein? Schwamm drüber - bin ja auf diese Schrauber nicht angewiesen. Allzeit gute Fahrt


----------



## Altitude (6. April 2011)

Southpark-Cycles in der Waldstr. in Fädd kann ich nur empfehlen...

fühlte mich gut beraten und xtr-bremsen können se auch entlüften...


----------



## Racing (17. September 2011)

ich muss doch mal meinen Ärger über Adrenalin in Fürth ablassen

hab dort mein bike gekauft und hab nach doch recht zweifelhaften Werkstattleistungen endgültig den Händler/Werkstatt gewechselt = aus meinen Erfahrungen nicht empfehlenswert 

Beispiele:
- vereinbarte Leitungen wurden nicht durchgeführt! 
- sicherheitsrelevante Aspekte (Bremsscheibe auf Minimum-Maß) wurden nicht angesprochen 
- es wurden unnötige aufwendige Arbeiten an der Bremse in Aussicht gestellt (in einer anderen Werkstatt ohne Probleme behoben)
- defekt nach Werkstatt, der vorher nicht da war - Termineinhaltung nicht verlässlich.... 
und hier handelt es sich um keinen Einzelfall


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. September 2011)

nachdem der langjährige Mechaniker weg ist, ist's nicht besser geworden dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisinger (17. September 2011)

Die Erfahrung hab ich auch leider gemacht. Werde auch nicht mehr hin gehen


----------



## Milan0 (19. September 2011)

ich bleibe bei meinem Händler Sport & More in Neumarkt. Andere Läden die ich in NBG ausprobiert hatte, haben mich nicht überzeugt!


----------



## Robert76 (28. Juli 2013)

Ich grab den Thread nochmal aus, gibts neue Erfahrungen zu Fenner Ezelsdorf,  war letztens dort wurde schnell und halbwegs freundlich vom Chef bedient (hab ich aber auch schon anders erlebt),  bis auf das übliche schlechtmachen von meinem Bike weil nur seine geführten Marken Top sind war alles Ok, schnell kompetent aber ohne Rechnung und etwas teurer als woanders.

Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit Sport&More Neumarkt oder Peter Stadler Neumarkt? ?

Gruss Robert


----------



## Milan0 (29. Juli 2013)

Sport&More habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, schnell und unkompliziert.

Habe jedoch hier in Nürnberg jetzt die Fahrradkiste für mich entdeckt


----------



## Robert76 (29. Juli 2013)

Wie ist Sport&More bei Reparaturen?

Gruss Robert


----------



## Milan0 (29. Juli 2013)

Hatte bis jetzt nur 2 Defekte die mir schnell und preislich ok gemacht wurden. Das Rad hatte ich allerdings auch bei denen gekauft gehabt. 

Allerdings war das vor gut 2-3 Jahren. Meine Räder repariere ich jetzt selbst...


----------



## Robert76 (29. Juli 2013)

Ich mach das soweit möglich auch selber aber einmal jährlich wollt ich das Bike gern zu Kundendienst bringen, da wäre eine kompetente Werkstatt nicht schlecht wo man nicht über den Tisch gezogen wird.

Gruss Robert


----------



## TAP77777 (29. Juli 2013)

Ich häng mich auch nochmal kurz mit ran.

Ich mach an meinen Rädern weit möglichst auch alles selbst, aber Laufräder zentrieren kann ich absolut nicht. Kann mir jemand eine Laden im Raum ER/FÜ/Nbg empfehlen der das richten und auch neu einspeichen von Laufräder wirklich gut drauf hat?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## microbat (30. Juli 2013)

ich schreib nur:
http://www.fahrradkiste.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAP77777 (30. Juli 2013)

Die Fahrradkiste scheint ja echt nen guten Ruf zu haben, nur für mich ziemlich besch... zu erreichen. Hab gerade in Zirndorf einen für mich neuen Laden entdeckt:

http://www.bikedevilz.de/

Hat mit dem schon jemand Erfahrungen sammeln können?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## reo-fahrer (30. Juli 2013)

das ist die ehem. Mechaniker- und Verkaufs-Crew vom Adrenalin und ein ehem. Rennmechaniker von Magura


----------



## norman68 (3. August 2013)

oder aber zum Luggi nach Katzwang

Luggis Radlereck


----------



## scratch_a (3. August 2013)

TAP77777 schrieb:


> Die Fahrradkiste scheint ja echt nen guten Ruf zu haben, nur für mich ziemlich besch... zu erreichen. Hab gerade in Zirndorf einen für mich neuen Laden entdeckt:
> 
> http://www.bikedevilz.de/
> 
> ...




Ansonsten evtl. mal das Rad-Werk probieren? (http://www.rad-werk.de/)
Ich weiß nicht, wie die bei Reparaturen sind, aber Beratung war damals top und der Flo weiß z.B. auch, von was er spricht.


----------



## kolados (4. August 2013)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ansonsten evtl. mal das Rad-Werk probieren? (http://www.rad-werk.de/)
> Ich weiß nicht, wie die bei Reparaturen sind, aber Beratung war damals top und der Flo weiß z.B. auch, von was er spricht.




ja der typ hat schon plan , der andere ist aber schon oft recht unhöflich, und hab da auch schon viel falschberatung erlaebt, problem ist einfach das die läden in erlangen zu simensjaner und studentenverwöhnt sind um wirklich leistung zeigen zu müssen, zwischen dem radwerk und der Fahrradkiste liegen welten.


----------



## Racing (12. August 2013)

Ich hab bei Velorado bis jetzt gute Erfahrungen gemacht

http://www.velorado.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (15. August 2013)

Fenner in Oberferrieden

Beratung durch den Rudi, den Stefan kenn ich auch vom Fußballspielen.
Das Radl wird jetzt etwa 500 günstiger (2013 Modell) als ein vergleichbares 2014 beim Sport & More gewesen wäre.

Ansonsten ist der Sport & More aber auch recht kompetent und ist außerdem Specialised Partner.
Reparaturen (Laufradzentrierung und Scheibenbremsen entlüften) haben dort bisher auch gut geklappt und waren fair bepreist.

Stadler in Neumarkt kann man imo vergessen, was Kauf und Reparaturen angeht.


----------



## Timo79 (27. August 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich noch nen brauchbaren Fahrradladen in Schwabach außer Zweirad- und Sportcenter? Rombs Fahrradkeller hat ja leider wieder zugemacht - schade, war nur 100m von mir weg, aber damals brauchte ich kein Bike. War aber top, der hatte echt Ahnung und eine tolle Auswahl.
Halbmeier gibt's auch nimmer, oder?


----------



## norman68 (27. August 2013)

Schwabach weis ich keinen. Wenn dann Katzwang den Luggi


----------



## servusla (1. August 2014)

Thread mal ausgegraben... 

Kann den Fenner auch nur empfehlen.. Hab jetzt mein 2. Ghost dort gekauft und alles spitze abgelaufen. Rudi is halt der Rudi.. So sans halt die Franken. Man kann gut handeln, und der Service ist top. Egal was ist, man kann auch mal hin und das Bike wird sofort repariert o.ä.


----------



## Ralfbausa (4. August 2014)

servusla schrieb:


> Thread mal ausgegraben...
> Kann den Fenner auch nur empfehlen.



Ich kann den Rudi Fenner auch nur empfehlen. Immer Tip Top und für Ghost sehr zu empfehlen.  Es kommt jedoch sehr darauf an, was und wie man möchte.
Wenn man mehr "Auswahl" möchte ist man auch immer gut beim Jürgen Flemmerer, Sport-and-More, in Neumarkt aufgehoben.

Meine bisherigen Anschaffungen waren:
Fenner - 3 Ghost Bikes
Sport-and-More - 1 Specialized Stumjumper


----------



## Deleted 283425 (8. August 2014)

Sport & More war den Sommer doch total ausgeräubert, vll. noch 5 einsame Ghost rumgestanden

Speci wars natürlich besser. E-Bikes ah.


----------



## Robert76 (2. November 2014)

Hallo,

habe mir am Wochenende mein Hinterrad bisschen geschrottet, achter ist drin und eine Speiche gebrochen.

Wollte morgen zu Radsport Duschl in Nürnberg / Langwasser und das richten lassen, da ich in der Nähe arbeite.

Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit Radsport Duschl???

Gruss  Robert


----------



## Ralfbausa (3. November 2014)

Robert76 schrieb:


> Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit Radsport Duschl???



Hallo Robert,

Leider nicht. Radsport Duschl kenn ich nur vom Namen.

Gruss Ralf


----------



## norman68 (3. November 2014)

Ich kenne den Christoph (der aktuelle Inhaber) der kommt von RR fahren. Eine Speiche tauschen und Zentrieren sollte er schon hinbekommen.


----------



## Robert76 (3. November 2014)

War heut früh da:
Schnelle Bedienung und Abwicklung
Kann die Felge Morgen früh abholen
Neue Speiche einbauen und zentrierensoll 15 Euro kosten.
Habe aber vorgearbeitet, Reifen, Schlauch und Bremsscheibe demontiert.

Gruß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert76 (4. November 2014)

Habe meine Felge vom Duschl heute abgeholt, hat 15.80 Euro gekostet,  Preisleistung ist in Ordnung.

Gruß Robert


----------



## derwaaal (5. November 2014)

was das wohl ohne Deuine Vorarbeit gekostet hätte?!


----------

